# Need "Business" Forum(s)



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

This website has lots of great forums (and people).

It would be nice if you had one of more forums on "Business".

After all, with all of the gurus on this board, there must be several people who either run an IT consulting business, or want to get into that. (Like me!)

I bet there are people on here with lots of knowledge in how to take your IT knowledge and turn it into $$$.

Hope the mods consider this suggestion! :wink:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This happens to be an excellent suggestion and it would be easy to add to "IT Pro" where some of this topic occasionally gets discussed.
Normally I oppose new forums entries because personally I feel we have way too many finite separations than are necessary but this one makes sense.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Allegheny said:


> how to take your IT knowledge and turn it into $$$?


If theres any chance I could get the answer to that question, I'd be happy.

Been trying to figure it out for almost ten years. :smile:


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

Rich-M said:


> This happens to be an excellent suggestion and it would be easy to add to "IT Pro" where some of this topic occasionally gets discussed.
> Normally I oppose new forums entries because personally I feel we have way too many finite separations than are necessary but this one makes sense.


:smile:


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

Deejay100six said:


> If theres any chance I could get the answer to that question, I'd be happy.
> 
> Been trying to figure it out for almost ten years. :smile:


Seeee.... We definitely need a forum to pool our smarts together to figure out how to make more $$$! :grin:

Seriously, though, what I meant by my suggestion was a place where I could ask things like...

- How do I create a good "Statement of Work"?

- Do I need insurance if I go independent?

- Is the risk of liability worth the extra potentional for income?

- And so on...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could put it in our IT Pro or Offline sections of the forum:

Certification & Career

Offline


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, Rich said that about putting it in IT Pro.


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

Deejay100six said:


> Yeah, Rich said that about putting it in IT Pro.


So no new forum?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Only positive remarks so far in this thread so the answer is maybe at the moment.

It would be subject to discussion at management level so, have a little patience.


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

Deejay100six said:


> Only positive remarks so far in this thread so the answer is maybe at the moment.
> 
> It would be subject to discussion at management level so, have a little patience.


Okay, great!

Thanks for listening to feedback!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good idea I will start it in the Management Forum.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Certification & *Career*


Kinda already exists, doesn't it?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Not really, you can have a career without running, or being involved in running, a business.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No this is completely different and is a place for business owners to communicate ideas and solutions.



Confounded Also said:


> Certification & *Career*
> 
> 
> Kinda already exists, doesn't it?


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

Rich-M said:


> No this is completely different and is a place for business owners to communicate ideas and solutions.


Yes, that was my intent... A place to discuss running an IT business - especially small business owners.

Things you might post in this forum include...
- Do I need liability or errors and omissions insurance?
- Writing a "Statement of Work"
- Tips on bidding for jobs
- How to find clients
- How to do book-keeping
- How to generate new customers


So, what exactly were you going to call this new forum?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well we have to think about this as business owner and worker forum is way too long
so we need to be for owners and workers in computer business. I think "Computer Business" might do it.


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

Rich-M said:


> Well we have to think about this as business owner and worker forum is way too long
> so we need to be for owners and workers in computer business. I think "Computer Business" might do it.


Sounds good!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK Old Rich set up the Computer Business Forum and it looks great and is ready to go...tonight I will try to add some posts myself but in the meantime any posts anyone here can make would be a tremendous help. Seeing this forum take off will further us in trying to condense and make more specific all the TSF Forums so I urge everyone in this thread to get into the new Computer Business Forum and get some action going!!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't do business myself but happy to do some research when time permits if it can be of help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Y’all realize we just did what that halfwit in Oklahoma was pushing for?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which half wit you give to much choice here :whistling:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That guy who had all the ideas to "Improve" the forum, but only came up with worthless thing . . Event Viewer was his favorite diagnostic tool as I recall.

Turned out he was a nutcase that every other forum had already banned

Can't recall the name


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That describes too many, Rich! :0


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

"Half wit" in Oklahoma? What am I missing?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh Gary he went by a lot of names Holdum333, Garybear, and Donetao I think here but he lived in a senior community in Oklahoma and ran around fixing computers for nothing, he didn't have a real business he didn't charge anyone and I doubt he fixed much either.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Gotcha. LOL.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not in OK (I'm not even OK), I like Event Viewer even though I don't understand it much, I can't hardly fix nothin' and I'm not in a senior place yet, though I do increasingly have senior moments. Now what was the question again?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> Oh Gary he went by a lot of names Holdum333, Garybear, and Donetao I think here but he lived in a senior community in Oklahoma and ran around fixing computers for nothing, he didn't have a real business he didn't charge anyone and I doubt he fixed much either.


That’s the guy!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

But you have great sense of humor! Thanks for comic relief early in AM here.


Confounded Also said:


> I'm not in OK (I'm not even OK), I like Event Viewer even though I don't understand it much, I can't hardly fix nothin' and I'm not in a senior place yet, though I do increasingly have senior moments. Now what was the question again?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually he does really fix things and I have seen him on other forums using still other names, he just has a really bad temper with short fuse...he was on several Microsoft forums but always manages to aggravate someone with less patience than he has sooner or later, in all fairness.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Event Viewer was his favorite diagnostic tool as I recall.


I thought Event Viewer was his only tool. :grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember him by Donetao. Good Lord. Heart in the right place for sure, but I don't think a forum format is right for him. 

Come to think about it, he's a lot like me when I started out here lol. That guy, Dai, never liked me, but he had his own way of doing things as well.


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

Old Rich said:


> Y’all realize we just did what that halfwit in Oklahoma was pushing for?


Hope you aren't talking about me...

I'm not a "halfwit", and I'm definitely not from Oklahoma!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope, read through the thread bud if we are going to do something like that we do it direct :devil::devil::angel::angel:


----------



## Allegheny (Sep 24, 2017)

joeten said:


> Nope, read through the thread bud if we are going to do something like that we do it direct :devil::devil::angel::angel:


Sorry, I didn't notice there was a page 2, so it sounded like maybe it was about me.

Direct is good.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

we all miss a beat from time to time, it's all good.


----------

